# Amazon Prime Day 2020



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Post up your Prime Day finds here!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll start...

We ordered a couple Ring Video Doorbell Pro's for $169.99 (normally $249.99) for the new house. Limit 1, so my wife had to order the second one through her work account. It looks like most of the Ring Doorbell models are on sale.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure what time, but I read that the DJI Mavic Mini Fly More Combo is supposed to go on sale for $100 off ($399) for Prime Day.

The Mavic Mini weighs less than 250 grams, shoots 2.7K at 30 frames per second or 12-megapixel photos, and up to 30 minutes of flight time. The kit includes 3 batteries, so that's some serious flight time.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's posted https://www.amazon.com/DJI-Mavic-Mini-Combo-Quadcopter/dp/B07RKPP1YL?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_M_b2e420e3_60&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a direct link to the Patio, Lawn & Garden category.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotts DiseaseEx is about $10/bag at checkout.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> Scotts DiseaseEx is about $10/bag at checkout.


Thats a good deal. And there doesn't appear to be the typical 2 or 3 bag limit. It let me order 6!

Between this and the gallon of Prop I ordered a few months ago, my fungicide cycle is set for 2021!


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

thats a steal, thank you!!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

didn't see a good backpack sprayer on a deal


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/EGO-Power-Combo-Kit/dp/B07X3JRSF2/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=ego+leaf+blower&psr=PDAY&qid=1602611751&s=prime-day&sprefix=ego&sr=1-4
Took an extra 21% off the listed price


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Wife convinced me to buy a roomba


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

If you have pets its worth it. I have a knock off deebot but its great to get up the excess hair. You still have to vacuum but with hardwood floors it's a life saver/time saver.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

A Showtime subscription is $0.99 per month for the first two months.

I have always wanted to watch the series, Billions. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Billions is great! Except this season they only show through episode 7 so far. Had to stop filming because of covid and it's leaving me hanging.

Also got in on the Scotts sale before it ended. Thanks for the heads up @Ware


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Ware said:


> Not sure what time, but I read that the DJI Mavic Mini Fly More Combo is supposed to go on sale for $100 off ($399) for Prime Day.
> 
> The Mavic Mini weighs less than 250 grams, shoots 2.7K at 30 frames per second or 12-megapixel photos, and up to 30 minutes of flight time. The kit includes 3 batteries, so that's some serious flight time.


I don't need one but am keeping myself from pulling the trigger on one. I would mainly use it for lawn and Christmas light pictures...


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

mjh648 said:


> didn't see a good backpack sprayer on a deal


I'm disappointed in this as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Scott hand spreader for $13.

https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-N-A-Hand-Held-Spreader/dp/B07KMWVBJS/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=spreader&qid=1602682633&sr=8-3


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

https://slickdeals.net/f/14404610-amazon-prime-members-purchase-or-reload-40-amazon-gift-card-receive-10-credit


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Wife convinced me to buy a roomba


You'll love it. We have a golden retriever and the hair can be a real pain to keep up with. We run ours every other day during shedding seasons.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> https://slickdeals.net/f/14404610-amazon-prime-members-purchase-or-reload-40-amazon-gift-card-receive-10-credit


Nice!

Direct Link


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We ordered some Ecobee thermostats for our new house.

The $249 one is on sale for $199, and my natural gas utility offers a $100 rebate.

Also note Discover has 5% cash back on up to $1500 in purchases at Amazon now through the end of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Ware said:


> Not sure what time, but I read that the DJI Mavic Mini Fly More Combo is supposed to go on sale for $100 off ($399) for Prime Day.
> 
> The Mavic Mini weighs less than 250 grams, shoots 2.7K at 30 frames per second or 12-megapixel photos, and up to 30 minutes of flight time. The kit includes 3 batteries, so that's some serious flight time.


I never have an answer for the mother in law when she asks what I want for Christmas because I tend to buy things as I need (want) them. Sent her the link and said I know what I want this year.

I have a drone inbound....

I also ordered 2 bags of Scotts Starter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ri22o that's going to be an awesome drone, at an awesome price. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

georgiadad said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Wife convinced me to buy a roomba
> ...


That is the main reason we wanted one, 3 dogs, figure letting it run daily would reduce how much we sweep/vacuum on weekends.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Jacob_S said:


> georgiadad said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob_S said:
> ...


I have a Deebot that runs twice a week. The amount of hair it picks up from 2 cats and 1 dog is amazing. It's a great little maintenance machine.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Gorilla Carts GOR4PS Poly Garden Dump Cart with Steel Frame and 10-in. Pneumatic Tires - $69.98
https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Carts-GOR4PS-Pneumatic-600-Pound/dp/B01BECQAWO?tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=5417dda00e5c11ebb5f7d2e5958396b20INT&th=1


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Picked up a set of the air pods for my daughter for $114. Still not sure why though!


----------

